# Eclipse Einstellung "kaputt"



## kafa175 (25. Nov 2020)

Hallöchen,

habe leider gestern nicht aufgepasst und irgendwas an Eclipse geändert, nun ist in jeder Klasse bei Program, String, System usw. eine Fehlermeldung😟

bei Program (Klassenname) kommt zb die Fehlermeldung Implicit super constructor Object() is undefined for default constructor. Must define an explicit constructor
bei String (der Main Methode)  String cannot be resolved to a type
und bei System (system.out.println) String cannot be resolved to a type

Wie krieg ich das wieder weg? Könnte ich Eclipse evt. neu runterladen, ohne das meine ganzen Projekte futsch sind?


----------



## kneitzel (25. Nov 2020)

Prüf mal, ob du im Projekt ein JDK richtig eingebunden hast.


----------



## kafa175 (25. Nov 2020)

Ja ist es  🤔


----------



## kneitzel (26. Nov 2020)

Evtl. muss ich das noch einmal spezifizieren:
In deinem Build Path hast Du ein JRE. Also Rechtsclick auf das Projekt und dort dann Build Path -> Configure Build Path auswählen.
In dem Fenster dann den Reiter Libraries öffnen.

Das sollte dann so in der Art aussehen:


Ggf. auch mal unter Edit die Einstellungen prüfen. Du kannst da z.B. installierte JRE prüfen. Ggf. auch prüfen, wie die Einstellungen sind bezüglich der Standards - da kann man für jeden Standard auch sagen, welche JRE verwendet werden soll.


----------

